# Car Accident :(:(:(



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

I was drivin some friends home at like 1:00 am on thursday night(or friday morning). The roads were kind of wet, but the car felt pretty secure on them, no hyrdoplaning or anything like that. Still i was going below the speed limit or at the speed limit, i honestly was NOT speeding. There was this turn, my friend got into an accident there as well, where it is pretty much a sharp 90 degree turn. There is a sign for the turn, but the sign is AFTER the turn, as you can see in the picture. I saw the sign and the turn at the same time and i slammed on the brakes. Here the car started hydroing, and i pumped the brakes. It slowerd me down to like 15-20 mph, but my car also fishtailed a little, and i hit into the curb. It wasnt a HUGE impact, and the airbags didnt go off, but when i tried to move the car wasnt moving. I got out and inspected the damage. The right front wheel was popped, and seemed to be pushed back towards the rear of the car. also, it was "off its axis" Finally, the fender was a little bit damaged, but nothing significant. Anyway, my insurance is not collision, so i am goin to have to pay for this, but i was thinking, abd prolly outlandishly, about suing the city for their terrible sign placement. Does anyone know of any laws requiring a sign to be placed before a severe turn? Thanks for any help, it's MUCH appreciated.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

State does the sign placement, and that looks like a normal place to put the sign. Still, it sucks you wrecked your car. Hope its not too expensive.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I think they placed it right, but it would be to nobody's liking, I'l admit that. The most you can do is consult someone who can have the sign moved before the turn. You can have your one friend who wrecked there help, but that is all. Unless the sign is turned to where you can't see it, you are stuck paying for the damages...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Playa123 said:


> *I was drivin some friends home at like 1:00 am on thursday night(or friday morning). The roads were kind of wet, but the car felt pretty secure on them, no hyrdoplaning or anything like that. Still i was going below the speed limit or at the speed limit, i honestly was NOT speeding. There was this turn, my friend got into an accident there as well, where it is pretty much a sharp 90 degree turn. There is a sign for the turn, but the sign is AFTER the turn, as you can see in the picture. I saw the sign and the turn at the same time and i slammed on the brakes. Here the car started hydroing, and i pumped the brakes. It slowerd me down to like 15-20 mph, but my car also fishtailed a little, and i hit into the curb. It wasnt a HUGE impact, and the airbags didnt go off, but when i tried to move the car wasnt moving. I got out and inspected the damage. The right front wheel was popped, and seemed to be pushed back towards the rear of the car. also, it was "off its axis" Finally, the fender was a little bit damaged, but nothing significant. Anyway, my insurance is not collision, so i am goin to have to pay for this, but i was thinking, abd prolly outlandishly, about suing the city for their terrible sign placement. Does anyone know of any laws requiring a sign to be placed before a severe turn? Thanks for any help, it's MUCH appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was probably the road getting all cartoonish and crooked that caused you to crash. But in all seriousness have you driven on that road before during the day or when it wasn't raining? Did you turn at the same time you hit the brakes? Couple things I am just wondering about. As for poor sign placement good luck even though that seems to be a bad place for a sharp 90 degree turn might be better to have that at the apex, but I don't know if you'll win a suit with the State.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

that sucks. the signs are placed, however, in such a way that your headlights should reflect off them quite a way back, so that you know if something's coming up. If there are no streetlights, and the sign isn't reflective, then you would have suitable grounds to go before council with a complaint. As far as a lawsuit goes, I think that might just cause you some headache, but if you believe that a lawsuit is appropriate you should speak with a lawyer about it.

Hope your car doesn't cost too much to fix.. that's rough.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

yeh it does suck, i thought thought that maybe there was a requirement of warning for REALLY sharp turns like that. I talked to the mechanic, the whole estimate isnt finished, but they tried to roll the car into the shop and it wouldnt roll in b/c the control arm is broken. Is that a VERY serious repair or break?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Alrite no estimate STILL, but the guy told me i already need a new strut, control arm, rotor, and wheel. All of thse are stock on my car, does anyone have any experience with how much these replacements will cost me?


----------



## kruitz (Aug 29, 2003)

Unfortunately, you were overdriving your headlights. In wet conditions, the light bounces off the road and continues down the road as opposed to bouncing back at you so you can see the road. It's strictly in your hands (fault). Sorry 'bout the damage - I had a similar thing happen years ago when I hit a patch of black ice in the middle of an entry to a parking lot - smacked the curb and did in the front wheel. Strictly my fault then too.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

yeh, like i said tho, i was going less then the speed limit, didnt really realize i was doin anything wrong. Hopefully an estimate is comin soon so i can get the car back as soon as possible.


----------



## kruitz (Aug 29, 2003)

The posted speed limits are for dry conditions in daylight. Like anyone does that! ;-) Subtract back for night and/or other conditions as necessary. Glad it wasn't worse than it was. My mother has a fractured sterum after hitting the center divider when a car cut into their lane and took out her front right tire.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Update*

Well i got the car back :fluffy: after a week and 4 days after teh accident(not too bad of a turnaround). The total came out to be 750, but this doesnt yet include the body work. However i feel i dont need the body work, with some help from the mechanic, we bent out the one piece on the fender that was dentred, and there really is no mark from the accident. The 750 was for a new tire, rim, rotor, axle, spindle, control arm, and strut plus labor and the towing. does anyone think im gettting screwed on this at all? :banhump: Thanks for the help, its good to be back in the game


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

i may be no expert...but i think thats a reasonable price considering what got taken out in your "encounter".


----------

